# HD Receiver-> HDMI-> TV und per Spdif Out vom TV per Toslink an AV Receiver kein Ton?



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

Hab kleines Problem und komm da einfach nicht weiter.
Ich möchte bei Bedarf den Ton vom TV über meinen AV-Receiver laufen lassen.
Ich habe einen HD-Receiver von KabelBW den ich per HDMI an meinem TV angeschlossen habe.
Der HD-Receiver hat nur Rot/Weis hinten also nur analog um direkt an AV anzuschließen.
Wenn ich jetzt am TV Spdif-Out ein Toslink-Kabel an meinen Receiver anschließe bekomme ich darüber aber keinen Ton.
Ich möchte halt wenn Receiver aus ist den Ton über Lautsprecher vom TV und wenn Receiver anschalte den Ton über meine Anlage.

Habe gelesen dadurch das ich den HD-Receiver per HDMI angeschlossen habe der Spdif-Out vom Panasonic-TV nicht funktioniert sondern nur wenn ich den Tuner vom TV nehme.
Stimmt das und gibt's da keine andere Möglichkeit ?
Bei meiner Freundin habe ich auch Geräte per HDMI am TV und per Toslink vom TV wieder in Receiver und dort geht alles.

Danke für Hilfe ​


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

Ob du Sound digital weiterreichen kannst, hängt vom Fernseher ab und sollte in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen.
Je nach Receiver, kann das komplette Signal aber auch im Standby durchgeschleift werden...


----------



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

Hab einen Panasonic 50STW50 und ein Onkyo SR507. HDMI Passthrough funktioniert dort nur mit ca. 40w Verbrauch im Standby.

Wenn ich am TV die Quelle auf Tuner stelle kann ich in den Optionen auch Spdif Einstellungen vornehmen, aber sobald ich HDMI1 als Quelle hab geht da nix mehr.
Aber wieso ist des vom Eingang abhängig ob Ton am TV-Out rauskommt ? Solang ich was über die Lautsprecher vom TV höre muss dass doch auch beim Spdif vom TV ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2013)

eagle*23* schrieb:


> Aber wieso ist des vom Eingang abhängig ob Ton am TV-Out rauskommt ? Solang ich was über die Lautsprecher vom TV höre muss dass doch auch beim Spdif vom TV ausgegeben werden.


 Wieso _muss_ das denn so sein? ^^ es ist ja nicht so, dass ALLES, was zu den Boxen geht, kurz vor den Boxen von einem "SPDIF-Chip" oder so was "abgegriffen" und auch per SPIF ausgegeben wird, sondern es kann je nach Modell sein, dass da zB die TV-Tuner-Einheit ist, von der aus der Ton quasi über 2 Ausgänge weggeht: 1x zu einer Art "Audiochip" des LCDs, der den Sound zu den Boxen sendet, und 1x zum Spdif-Ausgnag. Und HDMI zB geht halt evlt nur zu diesem Audiochip, der hat also dann gar keine Verbindung zum SPDif.

Aber schließ den externen TV-Receiver doch einfach per Cinch, also rot+weiß am AC-Reciver an - ob Du jetzt mit dem Kabel zum LCD oder zum AV-Receiver gehst, ist doch schnuppe. Im Gegenteil: im Zweifel wäre die Qualität sogar besser per AV-Receiver, denn WENN ein LCD den Sound, der an dessen Cinch-Eingängen reingeht, zum SPDIF schickt, muss er den Sound erst unwandeln/digitalisieren, und da würde ein LCD im Zweifel keinen so guten Umwandler haben wie ein AV-Receiver.


----------



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber schließ den externen TV-Receiver doch einfach per Cinch, also rot+weiß am AC-Reciver an - ob Du jetzt mit dem Kabel zum LCD oder zum AV-Receiver gehst, ist doch schnuppe.


 
Hab ja momentan gar kein Chinch an TV da der Ton ja per HDMI vom HD-Receiver an den TV geht. Wenn ich mit den rot/weißen direkt an AV gehe hab ich dann doch kein Dolby bzw. 5.1 oder ?


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

Nein, dann hast du nur Stereoton...

Eine Lösung wäre vielleicht so etwas: Amazon.com: HDE HDMI Splitter Amplifier 1 In to 2 Out Dual Display: Electronics
Ob das Gerät etwas taugt, weiß ich allerdings nicht!


----------



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

oder muss mir anderen AV-Receiver mit besserem Passthrough im Standby kaufen  
Wenn ich mit rot/weiß anschließe hab ich ja nur Stereo oder ?


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt, ein einfach HDMI-Splitter sollte es auch tun:
Video-Splitter mit Anschlusstyp: HDMI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

und wie wird das dann angeschlossen ? HD Receiver in Splitter und von dem dann einmal zum AV und einmal zum TV ?
Wenn ja dann müsste des ja einwandfrei gehen das wenn Receiver aus ist Ton von TV hab und wenn Receiver an dann Ton über Anlage


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

Ja, so sollte das theoretisch funktionieren, allerdings habe ich persönlich keinerlei praktische Erfahrungen mit solchen Geräten...
Aber wozu gibt es das Fernabsatzgesetz


----------



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

High Speed HDMI Verteiler Splitter Y Adapter Full HD, 3D HDTV 2-fach, 1080p 0,2m | eBay

dann könnte ich ja auch wenn ich 3D Bluray vom PC schauen will einfach diesen Adapter nehmen dann brauch ich auch keinen 3D Receiver


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn das Teil 3D unterstützt...


----------



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

steht ja zumindest da


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2013)

Also, Du willst am AVR (AV-Receiver) bei Bedarf 5.1 beim TV-Schauen nutzen, aber auch mal den TV-Receiver ohne AVR nutzen, nur Ton per TV haben? Aber Ton+Bild vom TV-Receiver, wenn der per HDMI am AVR hängt, kommt nur beim LCD an, wenn der AVR auch an ist?

Also, evlt schau mal genauer: es gibt AVR , bei denen man wählen kann zwischen einem "echten" Standby, bei dem alles "aus" ist, und einem anderen Standby, der aber trotzdem noch HDMI-Signal durchlässt - die Wahl hat man, da es ohne "echten" Standby dann halt ein paar Watt mehr Strombedarf sind, und nicht jeder hat am AVR ein Gerät, das er auch mal ohne AVR nutzen will.


----------



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

Ja genau dass meinte ich ja, der Onkyo hat "Power Ctrl" bzw. HDMI Passthrough im Standby allerdings verbraucht das 40W was mir deutlich zu viel ist.
Wenn dieser Splitter funktioniert hätte ich ja eigentlich alle Probleme auf einmal weg auch wegen 3D von PC auf TV.

Möchte wie gesagt einfach Ton über Tv-Lautsprecher z.b nachts oder wenn nur Nachrichten schaue und bei bedarf oder bei Filmen mit 5.1 den Ton über meine Anlage.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich sag mal so: wenn Du jetzt halt NUR dann, wenn Du die AVR-Boxen nicht nutzen willst, den funktionierenden Standby einschaltest oder sogar den Receiver ganz einschaltest, aber die Boxen stummschaltest und nur die TV-Boxen nutzt: das wären dann halt nur für DIESE Gelegenheiten 40-50W mehr. Wenn das dann jeden Tag im Jahr 2 Stunden der Fall ist, hast im Jahr ca 10€ mehr an Stromkosten - sooo viel ist das nun auch nicht. 

Wenn Du natürlich wiederum 8 Std am Tag fernsiehst und den AVR dabei gar nicht brauchst, sind es schon wieder 40€... das wäre dann wiederum doch schon recht viel


----------



## eagle*23* (7. Februar 2013)

Problem ist dass ich ja auch kein Bild bekomme wenn ich mein HD Receiver über den AV durchschleife auch wenn er aus ist 

Ich probier das mal mit dem Splitter, wird am einfachsten und effizientesten sein


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte, dass Du den funktionierenden Durchschleifmodus ja TROTZ des "hohen" Strombedarf nutzen kannst oder sogar den AVR ganz einschalten (dabei die AVR-Boxen einfach auf Mute stellen) kannst, wenn das pro Tag nicht grad viele Stunden sind.


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Februar 2013)

stimmt auch


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Februar 2013)

Ach verdammt ich bin doch ein Depp, der HD-Receiver hat ja doch einen Spdif-Out  au maaaaannn ... war ganz links unter dem Netzkabel versteckt


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2013)

LOL    dann mal viel Spaß beim fernsehen


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> LOL  dann mal viel Spaß beim fernsehen


 
 manchmal gibt's Sachen die gibt's gar nicht


----------

